# My Hybrid Biab Setup



## Jimmy_B (6/12/12)

*A video of my brewday that outlines my no-lifting BIAB method*




I'm really happy with how this has streamlined my brewday, as well as how little space it requires (the stand collapses in literally 20 seconds).

I started all grain with a single tier, 3 vessel setup and found it to be too much work and I didn't enjoy it. After a year of using that I decided to give BIAB a go..I was immediately in love :lol: . I had one problem though: maintaining mash temps while I was away from the house. My typical brew day involves mashing in, then going out for a while, and continuing with the process when I return. I just couldn't maintain a stable mash temperature while doing this so I decided to give the cooler a go, but wanted to retain the great qualities of BIAB; enter the cooler BIAB  

An couple added benefits of using this method is that it no longer requires pulling the bag from the vessel - I just open the valve and let the cooler empty (as shown in the video above). The other benefit is that it _does_ allow you to batch sparge if you're shooting for a higher gravity, or higher volume brew (though I haven't had to do this yet).

Happy Brewing!


----------



## Truman42 (6/12/12)

Jimmy_B said:


> *A video of my brewday that outlines my no-lifting BIAB method*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Theres your problem. Once you mash in you supposed to start drinking beer from your last batch and sit around watching your brewing gear. Not go out for awhile and come back..


----------



## mikec (6/12/12)

Not REALLY BIAB though is it - more that you're using the bag instead of a false bottom in the mash tun.

This is an ad to spruik your bags, yes?


----------



## stux (6/12/12)

http://www.biab-brewing.com

So the important question is do you ship to Australia?


----------



## Jimmy_B (6/12/12)

mikec said:


> Not REALLY BIAB though is it - more that you're using the bag instead of a false bottom in the mash tun.
> 
> This is an ad to spruik your bags, yes?



I'm still brewing in a bag - just not in a single vessel. But that's why I call it a BIAB hybrid. I don't know what you'd call it if it isn't a variation of BIAB. I live in an apartment, so cleaning a mash tun with a false bottom is a PITA. I need to scrape everything out so I can rinse it in my bath tub. By using the bag I'm eliminating that problem, along with stuck sparges and the vorlauf step.

And I'm surprised you made it all the way to the end! haha


----------



## Jimmy_B (6/12/12)

Stux said:


> http://www.biab-brewing.com
> 
> So the important question is do you ship to Australia?



I've never tried to be honest.

If you're in the market for a bag I'd gladly check on shipping prices for you. Just PM me your address and I will let you know.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/12/12)

Mashing in a bag in an esky - and in this thread is a link from Warmbeer (post 11) to an even older discussion.

It works, but after years of this method I've eventually joined the ranks of those who head either one direction or the other (in my case I've gone BIAB due to time and budget, and I'm much happier...without spending any money on a better esky, the keggle holds mash temps brilliantly even on the Ballaratian tundra).

Not dismissing the method, just pointing out that its been around for some time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maheel (6/12/12)

is there any sort of FB in the esky under the bag ?

thinking two boilers + 1 bag + 1 esky = doubles with different hops


----------



## Jimmy_B (6/12/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Mashing in a bag in an esky - and in this thread is a link from Warmbeer (post 11) to an even older discussion.
> 
> It works, but after years of this method I've eventually joined the ranks of those who head either one direction or the other (in my case I've gone BIAB due to time and budget, and I'm much happier...without spending any money on a better esky, the keggle holds mash temps brilliantly even on the Ballaratian tundra).
> 
> Not dismissing the method, just pointing out that its been around for some time. :icon_cheers:



Oh, I'm not claiming to have come up with this lol. I'm just throwing it out for those who haven't seen it before. It solves the problem that I have with brewing outside during the cold winters here in Nova Scotia - losing heat during the mash.

I started out on 3 vessel single tier, moved to single vessel BIAB, and now I'm doing this. We all have different paths and different goals for our brewing, so we should pick the method that suits our needs best 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Crusty (6/12/12)

Nice one Jimmy.
I too started out with 2V, then 3V & now Biab. 
It's a great way to brew & a simple way to produce some fantastic beers.
I use a 40lt electric urn & most of my beers are single 90min infusion followed by a mash out.
I never sparge & still hit low to mid 80% efficiency with my set up............... :beerbang:


----------



## Mikedub (6/12/12)

slight variation again, I biab, but I mash and boil in the esky, 

on another topic, why do I always have a kind of plastic taste regardless of the style I brew and whats the trick to whirl-pooling?


----------



## stux (6/12/12)

Jimmy_B said:


> I've never tried to be honest.
> 
> If you're in the market for a bag I'd gladly check on shipping prices for you. Just PM me your address and I will let you know.



Not I, my wife is a costumier/seamstress and I get her to make them for me 

Your bags look good. 

It might be worthwhile just working out the postage to Sydney Australia (2000)

I imagine it'd fit in a large envelope?

Local non-custom bags are 25$ + 10$ shipping http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4221

Your bag at 25USD should work out to slightly cheaper for the bag (AUD is worth 1.04USD or so), and if the shipping is not excessive, then it might actually be a good option for people who want custom BIAB bags.

In fact, I'd be surprised if the shipping wasn't < 10$.


Now just need to quickly run around and put some metrification in  ie up to 20 Gallons (76L)


----------



## Punkal (6/12/12)

They do look well made and the price is good for a BIAB bag and they are custom made, if I didn't already have a bag and was making the move from kits and bits to BIAB this would have been an option. 
The ease of cleaning when using the bag is a massive selling point and I was planning on using my bag with the 3v system if/when I get it up and running. Cleaning the spent grain out of a mash tun is not fun, another Youtube clip using it on a 3V system could be a good idea.
And as Stux said metrification is a good idea if you want to sell it over here and in all the other countries that use metric units, it was also a dead giveaway that you were not actually from this forum so I knew you were trying to sell something.

Good luck.


----------



## Jimmy_B (6/12/12)

Punkal said:


> And as Stux said metrification is a good idea if you want to sell it over here and in all the other countries that use metric units, it was also a dead giveaway that you were not actually from this forum so I knew you were trying to sell something.
> 
> Good luck.



That honestly wasn't my intention - I'm just a big proponent of BIAB and find this to be a very good alternative for those who can't hold a constant mash temperature with their current single vessel setup.

Selling these bags isn't really a source of great income, and it takes up my girlfriends evenings whenever there are orders. With that being said, she enjoys homebrew and helping out other brewers...this whole thing came about because of the lack of availability for custom sized bags in our area and the local brew club looking for bags.

Either way, thanks for the comments.


----------

